# my homemade stabilizer



## bigredneck61088 (Oct 12, 2004)

continued...


----------



## jwengerd (Mar 5, 2009)

Turned out great and looks really sweet:thumbs_up


----------



## KillerD (Dec 18, 2009)

I wish i could make a stab like that. Instead I'm gonna end up spending $70+ for a new stab


----------



## millertimewow (Nov 16, 2009)

great job


----------



## fireman158 (Aug 23, 2007)

What did you use for weights? Looks good.


----------



## bigredneck61088 (Oct 12, 2004)

idk what those weights were...look like they were off of the bottom of a cabinet or something not sure!! just found them in the parts bins and used em!! heres two pics of me shooting it, im amazed at the difference shooting something with weight compared to just a doinker type stabilizer, my groups shrunk and i will never go back to one of them lol


----------



## tanto (Jan 25, 2009)

Simply great stuff! I really like it when people build stuff themselves instead of shelling out 100000000 $ for a simple carbon bar with the word "doinker".


----------



## bigredneck61088 (Oct 12, 2004)

doctored my homemade gold club stabilizer up today with some camo vinyl, almost looks professional!!! i love this thing it shoots great!!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

now that camo just makes it look amazing!!! i would have serioulsly thought you bought that. nice job!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Looks awesome! You did a great job! :thumb:

Who needs Golf anyway when you got Archery?


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Looks awesome! You did a great job! :thumb:
> 
> Who needs Golf anyway when you got Archery?


x2 :wink:


----------



## chinnookbuster (May 22, 2008)

What did you use to cut the club ? I assume it was'nt a hack saw, what did you use to mount the 5 / 16 x 24 threaded bolt on the inside of the club ?
Your stab looks exellent, and the camo wrap looks great.


----------



## bigredneck61088 (Oct 12, 2004)

to cut the club i used just a standard pipecutter you use in copper plumbing, i ground the bolts for both ends until they could be tapped in with a hammer, then used some high strength epoxy (similar to jb weld) to hold them tight


----------



## will zila (Oct 12, 2009)

Hoosier bowman said:


> x2 :wink:



*X3* GOOD JOB:mg:


----------



## bigbuckkiller92 (Mar 19, 2009)

how did you build this i would love to make one on my own


----------



## bigredneck61088 (Oct 12, 2004)

Should have done this the first post lol
here bigbuckkiller92, got any more questions just ask


1. well first stole a golf club, (my littel brother works at a course so he finds them all the time), and cut to length i decided on
2. cut up an old s coil for the bow side insert, 
3. cut and ground the inner metal piece of the s coil to fit snug in one end of the cut golf club, 
4. epoxyed it and tapped it in with a hammer and let it dry.
5. Found the 3 silver things i used for weight, all had threaded ends on them which got cut off (notice in upper pic one still has threaded side) similar weights made for stabilizers can be found at lancaster archery
6. found a 3/8 (just what i had) bolt long enough for the weight end of the stabilizer
7. ground the head until it had a tight fit into the other end of the club
8. epoxyed and tapped it in
9. Cut threaded ends off all three weights, drilled and tapped them (had small center holes) for the 3/8 thread 
10. threaded them on and shot it, decided i like all three weights, so no need to cut the weight end threaded bolt (if less weight was wanted i would have just but the threaded bolt flush with 1 or 2 weight) not the case tho.
11. Paint, Rustoleum semi gloss
12. found a piece of camo vinyl from a camoclad kit and used it
13. Shoot better than you ever did with a doinker hunting stabilizer


----------



## bigbuckkiller92 (Mar 19, 2009)

thank you


----------



## bigbuckkiller92 (Mar 19, 2009)

im still not understanding lol on how to craft one of these fine piecs of art


----------



## bigredneck61088 (Oct 12, 2004)

what u need to know?


----------



## bigbuckkiller92 (Mar 19, 2009)

where did you get the little deal that screws into the bow lol and the weights


----------



## migaloo (Nov 15, 2006)

Your very creative. Looks good too...


----------



## bigredneck61088 (Oct 12, 2004)

hope this answers your question bigbuckkiller92

part that screws into the bow = cut up and old limbsaver s coil stabilizer and cut it to about an inch past the threaded part, ground/grinded it to fit in the club and epoxyed and tapped it in

weights = found in the parts drawer, dont have a clue what they came from, lancaster archery supply has ones that would work for a homemade stabilizer
look here http://www.lancasterarchery.com/index.php?cPath=41_308


----------



## chinnookbuster (May 22, 2008)

bigbuckkiller92 said:


> where did you get the little deal that screws into the bow lol and the weights


I think what he is asking is thread size 5/16x24.


----------



## bigbuckkiller92 (Mar 19, 2009)

yup thats wat i was lookin for lol thanks both of you guys


----------



## bigredneck61088 (Oct 12, 2004)

i know a couple guys are building these from the pms i've been getting... i wanna see pics!!!!!


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey Dude, just wanted to let you know that your stab really turned out well. It looks professional and it shoots for ya. Kudos to you bud.

CG


----------



## jordyd19 (Oct 23, 2009)

bigredneck61088 said:


> my homemade stabilizer build up made out of a golf club and some spare parts... shoots like a dream



thats hot! make a youtube video please


----------



## kunas (Dec 15, 2008)

was the club carbon or alum.??

awesome looking stab.


----------



## bigredneck61088 (Oct 12, 2004)

kinas - aluminum i believe, i told my brother to be on the hunt for a carbon one tho!! mine is really light without the weights

jordyd19 - when i get another club to work with and find something similar for weight i will be happy to make a video for you guys!!


----------



## brandon_ (Jun 22, 2008)

Make yourself a similar side rod with all that weight that far out and that thing should hold like it's on a tripod. Or make a longer one and use the one you have now as the side rod depending on what kind of shooting you do.


----------



## kunas (Dec 15, 2008)

thanks man, yea I made one the other day since you inspired me. 
haha
I had a putter also, but I couldn't find it until today.
I used a part of an alum. camp chair. 
I posted it in the DIY section.


----------



## bigredneck61088 (Oct 12, 2004)

weighed the bad boy today!! The weights are 2.6oz each, all three together weights only is 8.9oz, The whole stabilizer with all 3 weights weighs in at 11.1 oz, and is just what the doctor ordered, Figured id post this info for anyone that is curious


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks. Looks awsome. Cool to know weights of stabs others are shootin' just for the heck of it. May come in handy......


----------



## MaThEwSbAbY (Feb 8, 2010)

After i made mine i used the very end rubber part of the stabilizer and poked a hole in it and put it on my cable slide bar.....works great


----------



## bigredneck61088 (Oct 12, 2004)

mathewsbaby = from the s coil?? ill have to try that


----------



## MaThEwSbAbY (Feb 8, 2010)

yes sir just cut the end flush.....then poke a hole in the middle of it and slide it on your cable guide


----------

